# Just introducing myself



## RandomNumbers (Apr 12, 2011)

hey everyone just wanted to say hello, I just registered for the site and was hoping to be able to read the materials that are on this board. Alot of it seems to be available to view if I am not signed in but when I sign in to my free account I get some message about not having sufficient priveleges(sp?)

anyway, still poking around here. Place looks awesome.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*RandomNumbers* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to the site.  Become an elite member and more will be available for viewing


----------



## ROCK STEADY (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Hated (May 3, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## zok37 (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

welcome


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

Hey.


----------

